# Rebuild world - ZFS



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 18, 2011)

According the handbook

```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
# make buildkernel
# make installkernel
# shutdown -r now
# mount -u /
#[B] mount -a -t ufs[/B]
# adjkerntz -i
# mergemaster -p
# cd /usr/src
# make installworld
# mergemaster
# reboot
```

I have ZFS. How can I mount everything read-write?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 18, 2011)

```
# service hostid start
# service zfs start
```

Or, if you don't have service available,


```
# /etc/rc.d/hostid start
# /etc/rc.d/zfs start
```


----------



## kpa (Dec 18, 2011)

If you have an all ZFS setup then do these steps in single user mode: 
(The adjkerntz(8) should be done first to ensure the clock is correct before writing anything to disk(s))

`# adjkerntz -i`
`# mount -u /`
`# zfs mount -a`
`# mergemaster -p`
`# cd /usr/src`
And so on.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 18, 2011)

You really need to do the hostid step I mention, otherwise you will get all kinds of "pool imported on another system" errors and have to force the import.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok. thanks  Solved


----------

